# Sun bleached wood



## WoodenSoldier (May 3, 2010)

I started a queen sized bed a few months ago and got 90% of the way done with it before I got distracted by other projects. The headboard sat leaning against the garage door for the last several months and I thought nothing of it. Yesterday I decided I was going to finish sanding the bed and get it done by the end of the month so I pulled it away from the door and found that a portion of the headboard had been bleached by the sun through the windows of the garage door.


I sanded it for a while today and there is still a color difference. I'm afraid to sand the panels much further because they're sapele plywood and I don't want to sand through to the substrate. Has anybody else ever had this happen? When I stain/shellac it, do you think it will still be noticeable?


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe you could let the whole thing set outside in the sun for a day or two (assuming good weather) to even out the bleaching.


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm learning to become a finisher but one of the many ways to deal with blotchy*woods is to seal the wood before a stain or condition it with varsol or shellac. You can also harmonize the color by applying the neutral base wiping stain to the 'darker' spots to even out the color. You can use a toner with a spray gun.

I'd like to consider this blotchy.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

What bob said.


----------

